# How many late deliveries will bring deactivation



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

Recently the prime now assignment from my station suddenly has become very aggressive. Long delivery route packed with many stops. And they assign you new route even you are not done with current one. I had two late deliveries already in 3 days, which never happened before. Although I replied the email and the support replied that late delivery has been removed from my record after reviewing the record, my weekly summary still reflects these late deliveries. Does that mean the support actually did nothing? How many more late deliveries will bring deactivation to me?


----------



## Cb88 (Aug 15, 2016)

Same thing is happening to me. I will do one route and arrive back to the warehouse 40-50 into the next route and still get a full route plus a one hour. I called support about it and also called support for every late delivery. 
I will also get assigned a route before I arrive to the warehouse and if it looks like I won't be able to deliver on time I will call support. They will let the warehouse know they will have to break apart the route and get more drivers to deliver. 
I think they are getting busier because of whole foods and haven't adjusted how many drivers they need and routes to do all of them. Also the reasoning for Freash having the tip option now, Whole Foods customers.


----------



## Masterspydog (Oct 10, 2017)

Oh doesn't matter , you can get all two late runs forgiven but they will still can you. They where stacking our drivers with 80mins drives without deliveries and when you late because of traffic and faulty gps they still let you go.
Our center will not break the routes they don't care about the drivers they just care about getting orders out the door.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

Masterspydog said:


> Oh doesn't matter , you can get all two late runs forgiven but they will still can you. They where stacking our drivers with 80mins drives without deliveries and when you late because of traffic and faulty gps they still let you go.
> Our center will not break the routes they don't care about the drivers they just care about getting orders out the door.


Maybe they got rid of you because you cannot use the English language correctly.


----------



## Masterspydog (Oct 10, 2017)

KMA


----------

